# what silicon i should use?



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

what is the best silicon sealed that you guys can recommend? and an aquarium safe? i want to build panels for my sump.. but i can't think of any silicon..

thanks in advance...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You're always safe with sealant actually made for aquariums. Aside from that, you can use any 100% pure silicone sealant. G&E Window & Door Clear Silicone I sealant works. Don't use the Silicone II version, as that has mold inhibitors and other nasty stuff that might harm your critters.


----------



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

thank you sir..


----------



## doctorb (Jul 28, 2008)

SO I'm not sure if this will do or if I should start a thread but here's my question along silicone lines:

I have a 75 gallon that's probably 15 years old. What's happening is that there's algae growing under the silicone in the corners. There's never algae in the tank between me using a sponge and the pleco, but it's in the corners, just beginning to separate the sealant from the glass. I'm afraid that it will cause a leak eventually.

Anyone ever experience this? I'm not sure what to do about it. I could cut a line because it hasn't made the corner yet and then add more silicone, but silicone won't stick to itself so I'm not sure if that'll help. I don't really trust myself to rebuild the whole tank, but I'm not sure I want to spend whatever a 75 gallon costs.

Suggestions?


----------



## Peppee (Aug 21, 2008)

doctorb said:


> SO I'm not sure if this will do or if I should start a thread but here's my question along silicone lines:
> 
> I have a 75 gallon that's probably 15 years old. What's happening is that there's algae growing under the silicone in the corners. There's never algae in the tank between me using a sponge and the pleco, but it's in the corners, just beginning to separate the sealant from the glass. I'm afraid that it will cause a leak eventually.
> 
> ...


That's something to start a new thread about. Are you sure it's not mold?


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

Peppee said:


> doctorb said:
> 
> 
> > SO I'm not sure if this will do or if I should start a thread but here's my question along silicone lines:
> ...


i agree and i also agree that its mostlikely mold


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

well if you do decide to re-silicone the tank they make a black aquarium safe silicone, i just dont know if i would re-silicone a tank because of chances of leaks or worse, collapse.


----------

